# When were New Departure Model D hubs manufactured?



## leicanthrope (Nov 30, 2008)

The subject line pretty well says it all.  I'm trying to get a rough fix on the age of an old bike I'm fixing up, a "Peerless" that seems to have largely avoided being referenced anywhere on the internet.  It's equipped with New Departure Model D hubs, and I was hoping that might provide some sort of a clue.


----------



## eazywind (Dec 1, 2008)

*Model D*

New Departure Model D hubs were used from 1933 to 1959. Post a pic of the bike. Someone here maybe able to narrow down a year. Probably a DP Harris/HP Snyder/Rollfast bike. Marc


----------



## leicanthrope (Dec 1, 2008)

Here she is:


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 1, 2008)

The bike looks like a Westfield built bike, I believe that seat cluster is post 1940. If the bike is Westfield built you should be able to date it by the the serial number.  

Phil


----------



## leicanthrope (Dec 1, 2008)

The serial: 1105590X

Thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 1, 2008)

That serial number doesn't relate to the Westfield sequence so I think I jumped the gun. I was basing my guess on the fork crown which looks similar to one used by Westfield but the serial number is more inline with those on some Snyder frames which is what Eazywind suggested based on the badge.

Unfortunately, if it is a Snyder, no one has yet decoded their number system so your are probably back to square one. A picture from the driveside showing the chainring might help identify the maker.

Generally I would say the bike has the appearance of an American adult lightweight form the late thirties. Many companies produced these and they were the basis for the victory models produced as the United states entered WW2. Postwar models were less likely to sport the double box pinstriping.


----------



## leicanthrope (Dec 2, 2008)

Hopefully this well help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely a Snyder, the chainring is telltale. Also, "Peerless" was one of Snyder's private badges. I just got the new Rollfast book, it's great! ~Adam


----------



## JOEL (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a very similar Snyder lightweight recently. The fork crown was oval with a tubular fork, unusual. The fenders were different, pointy with no fin. Wartime black parts. Same seat.


----------



## leicanthrope (Dec 9, 2008)

Were you able to pull out any info from that new book that might narrow down the age of it?

Thanks,
--Chris


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 10, 2008)

*Girls Bike + Cheese Cake mmmm*

This bike is the same but a girls model... I guess Snyder  it says Roadster... has Columbia type spocket though usually Columbias were Sports Tourists...

J A M I E


----------

